# PC zusammengebaut --> kein Bild



## Runo_1926 (12. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen bin neu in der Community 

Ich habe ein Problem, ich habe mir einen Rechner zusammengestellt und auch zusammengebaut. Jedoch habe ich kein Bild (über Grakka angeschlossen). Ein Reboot des Mainboards habe ich bereits gemacht. 

Habe alles mehrmals kontrolliert alle anschlüsse sind dran...

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit einzelne Komponennten zu testen ob diese funktionieren... 

Die Lüfter laufen alle, auch die von der Kompaktwasserkühlung. 

Hier die Bestandteile:

i9 
Corsair Graphite Series 780T - Seitenfenster 
Asus GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Dual          
ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (LGA 1151, Intel Z390, ATX) 
Corsair Hydro Series: H110i             
Corsair RM750x
2x 8GB RAM 
eine HDD Festplatte und eine 500 SSD

Ich danke für die Hilfe!

LG Runo


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. November 2018)

Hallo und willkommen im PCGH Forum!
Ich würde die Externe Graka erstmal ausbauen und es mit der IGPU(interne Grafikeinheit der CPU)versuchen.
Dazu den Monitor ans Board anschliessen.
Ebenfalls nur einen Ram Riegel versuchen einzeln.
Null-Methode probieren wenn du einen Beeper hast.
Steckt die Stromversorgung der CPU?Der 8 Pol. Atx oben links auf dem Board?


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2018)

alles abklemmen und nur den cpu 8Pin stromanschluss, 24pin mainboard und tastatur anschliessen. grafik onboard anschliessen. evtl. hilft auch ein cmos reset. ram in bank 2 und 4.


----------



## Runo_1926 (12. November 2018)

Ja dieser ist bereits drin 

0 Methode? 

sry bin kein PC Krack

Jep die RAM sind in 2 und 4 

cmos reset?  --> Reset des Mainboards? habe ich bereits gemacht

Danke an alle für die Hilfe !!!!



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im PCGH Forum!
> Ich würde die Externe Graka erstmal ausbauen und es mit der IGPU(interne Grafikeinheit der CPU)versuchen.
> Dazu den Monitor ans Board anschliessen.
> Ebenfalls nur einen Ram Riegel versuchen einzeln.
> ...



Sry habe die Links unten nicht gesehen.


----------



## the.hai (12. November 2018)

Nur mal mit interner Grafik probiert?

Mach gerne mal Fotos vom Aufbau.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. November 2018)

Über die interne Grafik darfst du eigentlich kein Bild bekommen sobald eine Grafikkarte eingesteckt ist.


----------



## Runo_1926 (12. November 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Nur mal mit interner Grafik probiert?
> 
> Mach gerne mal Fotos vom Aufbau.



Habe ich noch nicht.. werde heute abend noch Bilder hochladen 

Danke an die Community für die Unterstützung !!!


----------



## Runo_1926 (16. November 2018)

Hallo alle 

Habe in den letzten paar Tagen nochmals versucht und die 0-Methode angewendet. Jedoch habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Habe es jetzt an einen Techniker weitergegeben die Auflösung kommt.


----------

